# Race videos from the Jungle at Al's



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Here are 4 videos I took with my cell phone from Al's house for anyone who wanted to see them. Pat


----------



## roddster (Jan 17, 2010)

I guess we didn't film Russ jacking with the nerf-miester.........


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Russ was not the only one.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

That was in AFX. Just as well we don't have that.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a picture of him pouting!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hey Pat ,
 thanks a ton for posting these up pal . I thought it was real cool to watch some of the old gang race again ! Sure do miss that bunch and would have loved to be around to race with some of the newby crowd as well as they sure seem to fit right in wonderfully ! 

Best bunch of guys i EVER ran races with period ! 

Bear :wave:
*


----------

